

Next Big Business in Brazil: E-Waste Management - egilfujikawanes
http://techinbrazil.com/e-waste-management-in-brazil

======
egilfujikawanes
I believe Recycling and Refurbishing of E-Waste Management might be one of the
most undervalued business opportunities in Brazil today.

